# 149 EN World feats



## CRGreathouse (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's a partial list of the feats posted here on EN World in the last few months, with links to the original threads.  If I've missed any in that timeframe, or if you'd like to go back a little further, feel free to expand on my work.

Note: I've changed [General] feats into [Fighter] feats if they say they're avaiable to fighters as bonus feats -- this is useful in a compilation, I think.

Ancestral Advice [General] (SteelDraco, 2005-05-07)
Ancestral Item [General] (Cabral, 2005-03-13)
Ancestral Memories [General] (SteelDraco, 2005-05-07)
Armed Touch Attack [General] (Telas, 2005-05-09)
Aspirant [General] (Cheiromancer, 2005-06-14)
Auro of Holiness [Exalted] (Eolin, 2005-06-02) -- Aura?
Bashful [Talent] (Technik4, 2005-04-23)
Battlefield Recollection [General] (SteelDraco, 2005-05-07)
Blessed Wild Shape [Wild] (Frukathka, 2005-04-14)
Body Serves Mind [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-14)
Bone Snap [General] (jaker2003, 2005-05-20)
Bowcaster [General] (nak9788, 2005-04-01)
Breif Spell [Metamagic] (Felix, 2005-03-03) -- Brief?
Brutal Hit [Fighter] (Michael Morris, 2005-06-01) -- older version here
Combination Attack [Fighter] (Animus, 2005-04-23)
Combination Critical Attack [Fighter] (Animus, 2005-04-23)
Concentrated Explosion [Metamagic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-15)
Concentrate Energy [General] (Roman, 2005-04-14)
Contract Spell [Metamagic] (Felix, 2005-03-03)
Corrupted Wild Shape [Wild] (Frukathka, 2005-04-14)
Countermand [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-14)
Craft Greater Construct [General] (Frukathka, 2004-09-20) -- Item Creation?
Craft Superior Construct [General] (Frukathka, 2004-09-20) -- Item Creation?
Create Chimera [Item Creation] (FreeTheSlaves, 2005-04-08)
Deep Recollection [General] (SteelDraco, 2005-05-07)
Deev Binder [General] (Quickleaf, 2005-06-04)
Deflect Melee Attack [Fighter] (KiwiGlen, 2005-05-20)
Demoralize, Improved [Combat] (IndyPendant, 2004-04-08)
Demoralizing Presence [Combat] (IndyPendant, 2004-04-08)
Depower Spell [Metamagic] (Felix, 2005-03-03)
Diplomancer [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-14)
Divine Light [Divine] (The Souljourner, 2005-06-03)
Dread Shriek [Monstrous] (Frukathka, 2005-06-04)
Dynamic Defender [General] (reveal, 2005-02-23)
Empyreal Vitality [Divine] (Frukathka, 2005-06-04)
Empyreal Wild Shape [Wild] (Frukathka, 2005-04-14)
Epic Combination Critical Attack [Epic] (Animus, 2005-04-23)
Epic Powerful Combination Attack [Epic] (Animus, 2005-04-23)
Extra Domain [General] (Cheiromancer, 2005-06-14)
Extra Feat [General] (Driddle, 2005-04-05)
Extreme Heat Endurance [General] (Frukathka, 2005-06-04)
Faith Healing [General] (Frukathka, 2005-03-07)
Fists of Iron [Fighter] (CRGreathouse, 2005-05-24)
Flurry of Blows [Fighter] (CRGreathouse, 2005-05-24)
Gatekeeper [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-15)
Good Manager [General] (painandgreed, 2005-03-10)
Great Cleave [Fighter] (Nerax, 2005-05-13)
Greater Combination Attack [Fighter] (Animus, 2005-04-23)
Greater Counterspell [General] (Yair, 2005-06-07)
Greater Deflect Melee Attack [Fighter] (KiwiGlen, 2005-05-20)
Greater Fake Death [General] (Roman, 2005-04-15)
Greater Flurry of Blows [Fighter] (CRGreathouse, 2005-05-24)
Greater Massive Damage Strike [Fighter] (Michael Morris, 2005-05-01)
Greater Metamagic Focus [General] (ChrisHaines, 2005-05-18)
Greater Skill Focus [General] (painandgreed, 2005-03-10)
Greater Spirit Casting [General] (Frukathka, 2004-09-15)
Great Healer [General] (Frukathka, 2005-03-07)
Guarded Unarmed Strike [Fighter] (CRGreathouse, 2005-05-24)
Guardian Fravashi [General] (Quickleaf, 2005-06-04)
Guile in the Face of Death [General] (Quickleaf, 2005-06-04)
Half Swording [General] (yoippari, 2005-03-19)
Hatred of the Ages [General] (SteelDraco, 2005-05-07)
Heirloom [General] (Cabral, 2005-03-13)
Heretical [General] (Cheiromancer, 2005-06-12)
Heroic Intimidation [General] (Quickleaf, 2005-06-04)
Improved Combat Reflexes [General] (Nifft, 2005-04-27)
Improved Combination Attack [Fighter] (Animus, 2005-04-23)
Improved Corpsecrafting [General] (Frukathka, 2005-06-04)
Improved Deflect Melee Attack [Fighter] (KiwiGlen, 2005-05-20)
Improved Demoralizing [General] (Quickleaf, 2005-06-04)
Improved Feint [Combat] (IndyPendant, 2004-04-08)
Improved Flurry of Blows [Fighter] (CRGreathouse, 2005-05-24)
Improved Melee Shield Block [Fighter] (Nifft, 2005-04-16)
Improved Skill Focus [General] (painandgreed, 2005-03-10)
Improved Sneak Attack [General] (punkorange, 2005-04-18)
Improved Weapon Finesse [Fighter] (Wystan, 2005-06-02)
Increased Companion Capacity [General] (Frukathka, 2005-04-14)
Infernal Wild Shape [Wild] (Frukathka, 2005-04-14)
Inheritance [General] (Cabral, 2005-03-13)
Intuitive Fighting [General] (punkorange, 2005-02-24)
Item Specialization [General] (painandgreed, 2005-03-10)
Lethal Unarmed Strike [Fighter] (CRGreathouse, 2005-05-24)
Lingering Enchantment [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-14)
Lingering Enchantment [General] (Roman, 2005-04-14)
Long Armed Defender [General] (reveal, 2005-02-23)
Lucky [Talent] (Technik4, 2005-04-23)
Master of Chi [General] (RisnDevil, 2005-05-29)
Master of the Dead [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-14)
Melee Shield Block [Fighter] (Nifft, 2005-04-16)
Metamagic Focus [General] (ChrisHaines, 2005-05-18)
Minimize Spell [Metamagic] (Felix, 2005-03-03)
Mobile Spellcaster [General] (The_Universe, 2005-03-18)
Mystic Hatred of the Ages [General] (SteelDraco, 2005-05-07)
My Strengths Define Me [General] (Roman, 2005-04-14)
My Word is Your Deed [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-12)
No Armor Expertise I-IV [General] (med stud, 2005-04-28) -- working names
Part is the Whole [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-11)
Past the Threshold [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-13)
Path of the Blood [General] (SteelDraco, 2005-05-07)
Pouncing Attack [Fighter] (Michael Morris, 2005-05-01)
Powerful Combination Attack [Fighter] (Animus, 2005-04-23)
Power of Holiness [Exalted] (Eolin, 2005-06-02)
Psionic Sustenance [Psionic] (Frukathka, 2004-09-24)
Psispell [Metamagic, Psionic] (Frukathka, 2004-09-24)
Quick Manufacture [General] (painandgreed, 2005-03-10)
Quick Sheathe [General] (punkorange, 2005-02-22)
Rare Individual [General] (Technik4, 2005-05-02)
Rat Person [General] (Quickleaf, 2005-06-04)
Razor Run [Fighter] (Michael Morris, 2005-05-01)
Reaper of Dragons (Vishapakhagh) [General] (Quickleaf, 2005-06-04)
Recall the Past [General] (SteelDraco, 2005-05-07)
Reduce Spell [Metamagic] (Felix, 2005-03-03)
Reduce Spell Area [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-15)
Relentless Assault [Fighter] (Michael Morris, 2005-06-02)
Renaissance Person [Talent] (Technik4, 2005-04-23)
Sacred Radiance [Exalted] (Frukathka, 2005-06-10)
Scorching Spell [Metamagic] (Frukathka, 2005-06-04)
Sectarian [General] (Cheiromancer, 2005-06-14)
See Wyrm’s Weakness [General] (Quickleaf, 2005-06-04)
Shaper’s Gift [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-14)
Shattering Strike [General] (Ferrix, 2005-05-20)
Shield Focus [Fighter] (Nifft, 2005-04-16)
Shield Warrior [General] (S'mon, 2005-04-16)
Shrink Area [General] (Roman, 2005-04-14)
Sixth Sense [General] (Nifft, 2005-04-13)
Skilled Repose [General] (painandgreed, 2005-03-12)
Smoke Born [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-12)
Spell Prodigy [Talent] (Technik4, 2005-04-23)
Spirit Casting [General] (Frukathka, 2004-09-15)
Spring Into Action [Combat] (IndyPendant, 2005-03-18)
Subconscious Coherence [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-11)
Sun Smite [General] (Nifft, 2005-06-10) -- potentially an [Exalted] feat
Supreme Flurry of Blows [Fighter] (CRGreathouse, 2005-05-24)
Swordcaster [General] (nak9788, 2005-04-01)
Telepathic Communication [Psionic] (Frukathka, 2004-09-24)
The Master’s Voice [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-14)
Thrifty Craftsman [General] (painandgreed, 2005-03-10)
Tower Shield Specialization [Fighter] (calypso15, 2005-04-10)
Uncanny Shield Block [Fighter] (Nifft, 2005-04-16)
Universal Defender [General] (reveal, 2005-02-23)
Use Metamagic [General] (ChrisHaines, 2005-05-18)
Usurp Authority [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-14)
Vow of Humility [General] (Frukathka, 2005-03-07)
Vow of Matrimony [Exalted] (Frukathka, 2005-06-09)
Vow of Servitude [Exalted] (Frukathka, 2005-06-09)
Warrior's Mettle [General] (Quickleaf, 2005-06-04)
Withstand Magics Tide [General, Magic] (Beholder Bob, 2005-04-14)
Yin/Yang Energy Adept [General] (apesamongus, 2005-05-28) -- working name
You Will Respect Mah Authori_tah_ [General] (Nifft, 2005-06-14)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2005)

That is indeed useful.  Thanks!


----------



## RisnDevil (Jun 4, 2005)

I say this should go at the top along with the "Links to Races/Classes in this Forum"

Very useful....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 4, 2005)

Perhaps a Sticky and a general breakdown of the feats: General - Item Creation - Metamagic, etc?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 4, 2005)

More feats that were submitted by me:

Close Reaching Spell
Craft Greater Construct & Craft Superior Construct 
Dread Shriek, Empyreal Vitality & Improved Corpsecrafting
Great Healer, Faith Healing & Vow of Humility
Extreme Heat Endurance & Scorching Spell
Psispell, Psionic Sustenance & Telepathic Communication
Sacred Radiance
Spirit Casting & Improved Spirit Casting
Touch of the Grave
Vow of Matrimony & Vow of Servitude


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 4, 2005)

This is a great resource.

I missed a lot of these posts when they came out due to being at school, but I can see already that there are several I want to discuss.

Thanks for posting this list!


----------



## KingOfChaos (Jun 4, 2005)

Okay, this one is destined for the front page, I think.  Too useful not to. ^_^


----------



## yennico (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice index, easy for reference.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the sticky!


----------



## Quickleaf (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks CRGreathouse! A useful resource (and my feets are included)!


----------



## Ishmayl (Jun 19, 2005)

I wonder if there's any chance someone would like to make a pretty pdf file out of all these for easy access...


----------



## Tuzenbach (Jul 3, 2005)

NICE! This is what I attempted to do about 18 months ago yet found the task far too daunting.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 15, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Quickleaf*
> A useful resource (and my feets are included)!




Uh-oh.  I think we should try to leave feet out of this list.  It might get kind of confusing otherwise.  A list purely of feats is nice though.


----------



## Zaryus (Sep 29, 2005)

Sweet, I'll have to make room in my day to read 'em all.


----------



## Nail (Oct 14, 2005)

wow.  Opps (delete please)


----------



## Thurbane (Aug 31, 2006)

*My own feats*

Efficient Dispatch [Fighter] 
Greater Diehard [General] 
Iron Body, Iron Mind [General] 
Iron Mind, Iron Body [General]


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 2, 2006)

Sidrans Feat Dump 

Here is the beginning of my own feat thread...

City By City [ General, Background] 
Douse the Magical Aura [General, Arcane]
Faith's Shield [General, Divine]
Extraordinary Faith [General, Background]
Impart the Gift [Racial, Divine] A feat for elf lovers
Spellcraft Protege [General, Arcane]
Strength of Samson [General, Fighter]
Tent Dweller [General, Background]

Also for your preusal 
A great source for feats at the WoTC Boards

Shadowfoots Feats


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 3, 2006)

For several custom World of Kulan feats, go here...
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3094159&postcount=176

Camel Warrior [General, Regional]
Greater Dragon Wild Shape [Epic]
Improved Dragon Wild Shape [General]
Sea in the Veins [General, Regional]
Tangle Walker [General, Regional]

Plus these...
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3101885&postcount=181

Mature beyond your Years [General]
Old before your Time [General]


----------



## joela (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW. Thanks, CRGReathouse. That is an awesome post.


----------



## Shades of Green (Feb 7, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=187542

Rapid Reload [General] (modified from 3.5E SRD)
Combat Reload [General]

Both deal with reloading crossbows.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2008)

CRGreathouse said:


> Ancestral Advice [General] (SteelDraco, 2005-05-07)
> Ancestral Item [General] (Cabral, 2005-03-13)
> Ancestral Memories [General] (SteelDraco, 2005-05-07)
> Armed Touch Attack [General] (Telas, 2005-05-09)
> ...




Links fixed


----------

